# I want to buy a laptop for a stupidly low price



## Jimbob1989

I want to get a laptop to play around with, upgrading myself but i want to pay as little as possible. And i mean under £100. I bet no one can do that. 

Jimbob


----------



## [tab]

I want a free one...


----------



## Jimbob1989

dont we all. There is a computer fair in my area every 3 months I think. Tey are cheap but there full of rubbish.

Jimbob


----------



## ian

Yep this forum was built for one reason and one reason only.
To be big enough so that one day some really big computer company says to the admins, here you can have this obsolete laptop we have lying around.....
I think we have one hell of a long wait on our hands....


----------



## Jimbob1989

I can get laptops for about £60 UK at this fair but they have things like 6MB HD's, 600Mhz. Not good enough.

Jimbob


----------



## ian

I assume you mean 6GB


----------



## Jimbob1989

I dont, they have 6MB HD'd most of them, there absolute trash.

Jimbob


----------



## Fure6

wow, that sucks. just buy an external hard drive, they're pretty cheap. My dad got a free laptop that he doesn't use. It's a pentuim...just a pentium.


----------



## Jimbob1989

How much do you pay per the GB?

Jimbob


----------



## Underground_Evo

lol, go on eBay and look for one, i mean it really all depends on what you want in it.


----------



## Jimbob1989

You can use an external hardrive for a server, can't you?

Jimbob


----------



## Underground_Evo

its no different than a internal, though it may be a little slower.


----------



## Jimbob1989

I might buy a second hand laptop with enough hd space to install the operating system, then use an external hard drive. Then i can move the server around.

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

> 6MB HD's, 600Mhz


They have 600Mhz portables with 6MB harddrives. Incredible. Maybe a PDA ... but not a laptop.


----------



## Blind_Arrow

Praetor said:
			
		

> They have 600Mhz portables with 6MB harddrives. Incredible. Maybe a PDA ... but not a laptop.



he must be mistaken writing 6MB, it should be 6GB, as fastest processor in PDA is 400Mhz X-Scale Intel Armstrong Processor that I am using in Compaq iPAQ, I havent looked again into PDA specs after that I bought mine, as if there are new specs (which I believe wont be as HP's newest with Bluetooth Integrated came with same processor) i'll appreciate your time for giving me information.


----------



## Praetor

ian said:
			
		

> I assume you mean 6GB





			
				jimbob1989 said:
			
		

> I dont, they have 6MB HD'd most of them, there absolute trash.


One would think so eh? But stubborn-ness or the power of "loss-of-face" can lead to quite incredible results



> as fastest processor in PDA is 400Mhz X-Scale Intel Armstrong Processor that I am using in Compaq iPAQ


Yes indeed and they wouldnt be tossing 600Mhz PDAs out for junksales too (if they existed)


----------



## kb1ghc

there are websites out there that sell replacement/upgrade parts for laptops, but they are pretty expencive parts, and if you want to build a laptop, it might not be worth it. but if you can get a REALLY REALLY REALLY cheap laptop, get it, if the MoBo doesn't fry, and the LCD continues to work, and the keyboard/mouse work, then it might be worth buying. You can replace the HD and processor.

laptops don't depreciate in value very much, buying used laptops isn't cheap either.

the only laptop i have is a 486 w/ a greyscale screen, and a .6 GB HD. and a completly uselessly dead battery, but i still use it. 

I never really went to any of those "computer flea's" or anything like that, but people i know who did, they usually last about 6 months, then something frys, like my friends PS stopped working, so i tossed in a power supply, and he got a few more months out of it before he got rid of it. (the power supply was too big for the case though    )

Try government auctions, i know people who go to a post office auction, and get some pretty good stuff for rediculously low prices. and some town/city halls upgrade their computers alot, and sell their old ones rediclously cheap.


----------



## Praetor

LOL yeah when going to such fairs or junk-sales etc its really a case of buyer-beware


----------



## smadge

or u could go to the computer recycling centers and beg for one. you would be completely blown away if you knew how many freakin computers they have. they filled a good sized warehouse to the top with them and they even overflow outside and its not all junk. people toss perfectly good computers just cause theyre getting a slight upgrade. they even make you pay for dropping them off cuz they got so godam many of them and they are toxic(the monitors).
anyways i've done my rambling for today
-smadge


----------



## Praetor

Gosh i forgot about that stuff... too bad there arent any computer recycling centres around here


----------



## pipit

I have a friend who once buy a laptop  in cheap price but still has good spec and still in good condition. But, he bougth it from drug user who need cash immediately.
is it counted...as way to get cheap laptop???


----------



## Praetor

As long as you dont get caught for stealing the thing


----------



## pipit

Praetor said:
			
		

> As long as you dont get caught for stealing the thing



of course not.... coz I'm clever enough to not to get caught up for doing that.   . 

btw, What is "Computer Recycling Center". Is it like a store offer second computer or....????


----------



## smadge

people go there to get rid of their old computers. the center tries to sell them to places like schools and such but if they can't they melt down the parts, i guess, and use them to make other things. the entire center is nonprofit. it really helps with computers that would otherwise end up in the dump.  
-smadge


----------



## dave597

wwfc_barmy_army said:
			
		

> There is always something like this: http://freelaptop.t35.com/
> 
> serjsmirnoff - What specs?
> 
> Pete.



What, another free laptop referrel scheme? Ive seen too mamy of them and I just want them to STOP! Just do the maths, save up a bit of cash, and buy a proper laptop, not some scheme which lets u have a laptop in the next 30,000 years. 

for example if you buy into a $5 scheme a hundred times for a $500 laptop and you are not the first person on the list, then sorry - you just paid for someone elses laptop!

just because there are so many different ones around, does not mean you have a better chance of winning by entering lots of different ones! you have less chance, the way to win properly is to just not enter these schemes which suck your money like a leech. end proof.


----------

